# Montey's Trebuchet



## steamsorceror (Mar 14, 2011)

ok to start this story you have to understand who Montey is. Montey is a 5th level halfling barbarian that i used to play with a 4 intelligence and a 6 wisdom so hes not very bright but he has a 17 strength (21 with his bracers of ogre power) A 17 constitution (19 with his amulet of health and the rest of the party were spellcasters (a wizard a bard a sorceress and a psion) needless to say Montey is rather stupid by comparison... well Montey has a Pair of Elephants that he traded a good deal of money for these elephants pull a wagon with a trebuchet on it mostly used for seige attacks The army that we were apart of payed Montey handsomly to use his personal Trebuchet until one day durring a seige General Martan had a brilliant idea to get a soldier over the wall of the castle and into enemy lines he summoned Montey and several other halflings and gnomes loading them into the trebuchet one after the other launching them over the wall a gnome and 2 halflings hit the wall dieing on impact montey tho went to far overshot the castle hitting a pile of horse manuer near the castle stable(propting many a joke) but needless to say Montey (the filth) created his own prestige class after that involving the slowfall ability and damage reduction i called it live ammo


----------

